# Craftsman 10 " TS #113.298020



## nad (Feb 28, 2012)

Picked up the above saw at auction for $35.00.Plan on using it as a secondary saw for a tenoning jig setup or dado blade and as a backup to my Delta in case it goes south.The serial/date code is 92162P0216.The motor is a model 820030 - 1 I/2 HP Mfg. # 05923. rated at 3 HP on front panel of saw.The fence is not a push down ; but a screw - in type.

The belt drive pulley on the arbor end needs to be re-set as it wobbles and is out of alignment with the motor pulley. Is there a trick to getting at that arbor pulley so I can fix or replace it ? 

Does Sears still have parts for this saw , and operating / parts manuals?
What is the approximate age of the saw? It operates on 110volts ; but I also have 220 volts available in shop if the wires can be switched in the motor. Also, what is lever for up under table above the front wheel ?

Haven`t tried starting it yet as pulley issue isn`t corrected.Appreciate any advice and suggestions. Thank you : nad


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's your parts list and manual access: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...-Parts/Saw-Parts/Model-113298020/0247/0744600

If you want to access the arbor pulley you can either remove it in place or remove the carriage assembly entirely, clean it lube it, and then realign the blade parallel to the miter slots when you reinstall it.....my choice. :yes: bill


----------



## nad (Feb 28, 2012)

*Craftsman 10"TS # 113.298020*

Thank you Woodnthings for the information on the table saw. In the interim I have also bought an old Craftsman lathe. Now will get info on both pieces . Just need time to then get them operational. Thanks again :nad


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Belt and pullies to consider.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

My old Craftsman (113.298032) is the same as yours. I love it and use it daily. I was able to find an original owners manual online. It is about a 1983 model. The handle above the wheel is a locking bolt that locks and unlocks the tilt mechanism. The handle is actually a spring loaded wrench that turns a long locking bolt. Make sure the handle is unlocked and in the down position before turning the tilt wheel or the bolt can get bent. If you feel alot of resistance when tilting check that handle. I found another saw just like it on Craigslist for $25.00 with motor that I bought for parts if I ever need them. I can't remember the website where I found the manual but it is very handy to have for setup and adjusting. As for the drive I bought steel machined pulleys and Power Twist link belt, very smooth. Make sure the keys are in the groove on both shafts. Good Luck.


----------



## M4Gunner (Jul 4, 2012)

Is this the Craftsman with the angle iron fence rails? what are your thoughts on this saw? I see about 42 of them locally on craigslist, and theyre certainly cheap enough.. im wondering if I should pull the trigger, and replace my Makita 2711.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I would put on a pair of good, machined pulleys, a cogged v belt, and a Delta T-2 fence, and have a decent saw. A Biesemeyer fence would be my first choice, but the price would be overkill on this saw. The T-2 for about $160, shipped, is hard to beat.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

M4Gunner said:


> Is this the Craftsman with the angle iron fence rails? what are your thoughts on this saw? I see about 42 of them locally on craigslist, and theyre certainly cheap enough.. im wondering if I should pull the trigger, and replace my Makita 2711.


These saws have the angle iron rails and I kept the original on mine. After adjusting everything it works OK. It's not a Cadillac fence but definitly a Chevy. One thing to look for there is a spacer rod that came with these saws that goes between the front and rear angle irons on the right side to keep them parallel. Mine was missing and I made one from a small diameter piece of SS tubing with a 3/8" threaded rod inside. Alot of people bought these saws back then for one or two projects and then put them in the back of the garage so there are alot out there that have been used very little. The two that I bought only needed cleaning of the cast Iron and pulleys and belts. It's not a Unisaw but alot better than most Chinese machines out there.

Joe B.


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

nad said:


> Picked up the above saw at auction for $35.00.Plan on using it as a secondary saw for a tenoning jig setup or dado blade and as a backup to my Delta in case it goes south.The serial/date code is 92162P0216.The motor is a model 820030 - 1 I/2 HP Mfg. # 05923. rated at 3 HP on front panel of saw.The fence is not a push down ; but a screw - in type.
> 
> The belt drive pulley on the arbor end needs to be re-set as it wobbles and is out of alignment with the motor pulley. Is there a trick to getting at that arbor pulley so I can fix or replace it ?
> 
> ...


Pics?:yes:


----------



## M4Gunner (Jul 4, 2012)

Joeb41 said:


> These saws have the angle iron rails and I kept the original on mine. After adjusting everything it works OK. It's not a Cadillac fence but definitly a Chevy. One thing to look for there is a spacer rod that came with these saws that goes between the front and rear angle irons on the right side to keep them parallel. Mine was missing and I made one from a small diameter piece of SS tubing with a 3/8" threaded rod inside. Alot of people bought these saws back then for one or two projects and then put them in the back of the garage so there are alot out there that have been used very little. The two that I bought only needed cleaning of the cast Iron and pulleys and belts. It's not a Unisaw but alot better than most Chinese machines out there.
> 
> Joe B.


ok, cool! thats good info. Ill be looking at a few this week, and bidding LOW! lol, supply & demand is a good thing sometimes!


----------



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

I think I have the same saw. My dad bought it in '91 and gave it to me because he never used it. He let my uncle borrow it however when I got it, the fence won't line up parallel to the blade, is there another forum to suggest a better fence for a decent amount of money or how to solve the problem with the fence?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

OIFSquirrel said:


> I think I have the same saw. My dad bought it in '91 and gave it to me because he never used it. He let my uncle borrow it however when I got it, the fence won't line up parallel to the blade, is there another forum to suggest a better fence for a decent amount of money or how to solve the problem with the fence?


You picked the right place, but I think you'd be doing yourself a favor by starting a new thread to generate fresh interest. 

The Delta T2 fence is considered one of the best bangs for the buck going in a good fence....$158 shipped from Tools-plus.com.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

knotscott said:


> You picked the right place, but I think you'd be doing yourself a favor by starting a new thread to generate fresh interest.
> 
> The Delta T2 fence is considered one of the best bangs for the buck going in a good fence....$158 shipped from Tools-plus.com.


Ok, thanks for the suggestion. I've heard a lot about that fence. I think I'll do that instead of messing with the fence all night long and having constant problems, thanks knotscott !


----------

